# Rhinestones on a decorative pillow



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone added a rhinestone design to a already stuffed decorative pillow? I have a customer that wants me to press a cheer logo along with the girls names on a already stuffed pillow. Can I do this in my heat press? I was hoping to be able to create one template with the logo and girls names and press as one design but I'm not sure if the rhinestones will shift when the pillow is being pressed down in the heat press. Are there certain pillow fabrics to stay away from?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't press it while it's stuffed. Open up the seam & unstuff the pillow


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Judy has the right idea. If you can open along a seam and remove some or all of the stuffing,it should work better. If the stuffing is loose, pressing it while it's stuffed may cause glue from the stones to stick some of the stuffing together. If it's a foam cushion inside, it may melt.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...I really didn't think that it could be possible to press with the stuffing inside. I'll make the suggestion if she wants to remove the stuffing and then sew them back up again then I can do the designs for her. 

Does it make a difference as to what kind of fabric the pillow covering is for the rhinestones to properly adhere?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks for the responses...I really didn't think that it could be possible to press with the stuffing inside. I'll make the suggestion if she wants to remove the stuffing and then sew them back up again then I can do the designs for her.
> 
> Does it make a difference as to what kind of fabric the pillow covering is for the rhinestones to properly adhere?


I don't think it will matter so much what type of fabric the pillow covering is unless it is a slick like satin or taffeta.


----------

